# My small workshop



## 8squared (15 Oct 2014)

Started woodworking 2 years ago using a pallet as a table to make a picnic table and birdhouse out of pallets... then naturally I built a bench (pic to follow)... since then my tools built up more and I built more stuff out of pallets.

Then I looked to YouTube for some ideas, found some good channels and got inspired.

So this summer I took the plunge and built my own workshop with lumber from a merchant as buying a shed and building the interior would of been an expense I couldn't justify... being a family man with quite a few youngsters.


It's 8x8ft and roof is 7.5ft (I think, not measured the height) to 6ft depending on where you stand.


Between the blade of table saw, mitre saw and router bit to the walls measures 5ft 1" as I figured the biggest thing I'm likely to make will be 5ft and I can transport it easily enough.

Everything else just fell into place as I went.


Not perfect by any means and still a few things to finish off, but for me a total amateur with no experience I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Fromey (15 Oct 2014)

Cute. And during the summer, you can sell icecreams from it. Finally, someone with a smaller shed than mine!


----------



## Boatfixer (15 Oct 2014)

I love the opening sides at the same level as the benches and table saw. A genius use of available space.

Graham


----------



## Dangermouse. (15 Oct 2014)

What a brill idea to have the opening sides, gives such a good working environment in the summer and gets rid of all the work dust by just blowing away!!! Also I loved the engine video, I used to have a couple of those and they are wonderful little engines, would power a lot of woodwork tools, lol.


----------



## 8squared (15 Oct 2014)

The opening sides were a necessity as without them the table saw and router would only allow me to cut small pieces of wood... but with them open I can easily swing 8ft lengths around cut, rip and router 5ft lengths... however with the large window open the dust doesn't seem to blow out but a quick brush fixes that.

Also the bottom section left of door opens up so I can slide 8ft lengths through... it was dead space and with no room for a storage rack it seemed the best option.

And as for it being small it really doesn't feel like it inside which surprised me, it also isn't cold of a night I happily sit in there with a t-shirt on.

The plan is to but some fixings up to keep windows open rather than using blocks of wood, do something with the plain OSB floor finish the wall my tools hang on... then during the summer put some optics, pub memrobilia and a light up for when we have... the redneck decking and other building work should be done by then.



As for the Lister D engine I attended a vintage car rally and got my first taste of stationary engines then when back home I was looking into it all and bought it just a week later... been to one show with it and really enjoyed myself so shall be doing more next year hopefully...

I do have a hobby saw in its used clothes that just needs a slight modification for it to work.


----------



## Woodchips2 (15 Oct 2014)

Well done to have got so much into a small space =D> =D> 
Regards Keith


----------



## 8squared (15 Oct 2014)

First builds...













First bench...


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (15 Oct 2014)

Pretty dam good. You've completely kitted yourself out from a standing start, nice work. Keep posting the stuff you make, we like WIPS


----------



## 8squared (15 Oct 2014)

WIPS?

At the moment I'm not really making anything apart from what was on the shelf.

I've mostly been making jigs, practicing dovetails and finger joints, half laps, jointing and using the router so when I start to make something properly it will be put together nicely rather than just screws.

I use mostly pine but do get free "firewood" which can be any size plank, strip, block or board and is mostly mahogany, oak but sometimes beech and on my last trip some douglas fir...

So my build plans are cutting boards, small picture frames and similar but I do have the desire to make a side table from mahogany with douglas fir middle.

If anyone has some ideas as what to do with all this that would be great.


----------



## 8squared (6 Jan 2018)

It's been quite a long time since i was last here so and it's been a long time since i done any proper woodwork as being a novice and building my workshed without help or researching things was bound to run into problems.

Here's a reminder of what my workshed was like... Sorry about the sideways pics



Garden has been tidied and decking was laid between the house and workshed
































Notice the lack of roof struts












Look carefully to the right of orange clamps, it looks like a support piece for the roof... it wasn't.






















Over the time i've had it my biggest problem was the roof leaking down one wall... i built it against two walls, one being a breeze brick wall which is topped with concrete thingy majig and the other is a wall of house bricks and its this house brick that is causing the problem.

I tried many fixes but nothing worked partly due to how i built my roof... but over time it became a swimming pool all the time and i gave up trying to sort it out.

That was till last summer when i finally got back to it... starting by ripping off the roof.

The new roof was built with 3x2s but i also added a square gutter and added a few supports to hold the roof where the gutter is... i had hoped this would solve my issue but it didn't, it only made things not as bad.

Roll on several months later it was now a right mess with everything just thrown in there... so once again i got in there and cleaned it out and this christmas i ripped up the floor as it was rotted and bowed, removed the old 4x1 braces and built a more solid 2x4 floor.

Then it was onto the leaking wall once again... the breeze block has the thingy majiger on top stopping rain from draining through it which gave me the idea of having the few inches of roof at the gutter act in the same way, this would mean a would have to bring the wall forward... so thats what im in the process of doing.

Using 4x1s i intend on building a false wall, i will leave a 1/4" gap along the bottom of the wall bt i have also cut a 1" gap between wall and floor so any rain that comes through the wall no longer gets onto my floor but under it... in doing this it will only cost me 3 or 4 inches of worktop... but once i rebuild the work area i may add that back on.


This was the main area of leak from the wall but it ran to the floor area where i stood... so a new frame (blue wood) was made and all muck was removed... then i just made a small frame for what will be under the work area and may hold a compressor at some point.







Making a 1 inch gap has kept my floor dry and any remaining wet patches have since dried.







A 3x3 post was added on one side to match the distance out from the wall the other post was. 







With 4x1s horizontally i can now add 4x1s vertically as this is easy than cutting plywood to fit the odd shape... they will also be slightly off the floor.








Hope you're still with me... hoping to finish painting roof and finish the wall next week.


----------

